# I Might Talk Soon!!!!!!



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

It's has been OVER two long, long years of roller coaster peaks and valleys with many ups and downs trying to fight off cancer. In the process I lost my voice box and ability to communicate. 

It ruined a beautiful idyllic tropical retirement so I could come back to the "world' for treatment. 

It has been frustrating for a person like me who earned his living by talking to loose that "asset" and be forced to count on others for help.

I bullshit around here on the forum and refer to my wife as the "old lady" but my wife is a princess who stood by me through many cancer biopsy's, operations, emergency visits, a heart attacks and tons of other humbling medical events.

I've had a electronic speech device for awhile now. A member of this forum who I made a video for of me using it described it as archaic. Sadly that is a accurate description. It is so bad I never use it in public.

I was supposed to get this new device inserted into my throat two months ago. Right before I went into the operating room they called off the surgery because lab work indicated a screwed up thyroid.

The current blood tests show the medicated thyroid is functioning normal.

Denver VA has rescheduled the operation to cut the hole for the speech device MARCH 8TH. Two weeks after I should finally have something that resembles speech again. 

One last thing. Because of this I am VA rated as 100% service connected (Agent Orange exposure) disabled. I could not ask for better treatment by our government. I've had great treatment both here and in the northwest

For all of you who have supported me in the past and followed this progress - THANKS


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Awesome news, Lee!! Congratulations!! 
\\/\\/\\/


----------



## Gerald Dunn (Sep 24, 2011)

hang in there man


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

So excited for you. Hope it all works out as well as you would like.


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

You always see the funny side of things Lee keep your chin up and hope things get better for you soon.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> It's has been OVER two long, long years of roller coaster peaks and valleys with many ups and downs trying to fight off cancer. In the process I lost my voice box and ability to communicate.
> 
> It ruined a beautiful idyllic tropical retirement so I could come back to the "world' for treatment.
> 
> ...


Great to hear you are getting some good treatment!

Hope you get to go back to CR sometime...I would love to visit you there!

My BIL has some piece of land in the jungle that only unsuspecting tourists would buy. He has pretty much given up on the ski bum lifestyle in favour of warmer climes. He has spent most of the last two years there.


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Good luck on the operation, hoping all works out for you!


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Good luck man and F that AO and that war.


----------



## vicki dickey (Jul 5, 2011)

Lee I did not know about your cancer. I am so glad everything is looking well for you and I wish you the very best with this wonderful new surgery.
Several years ago I was bitten in the face by a brown recluse spider. The damage to my face was considerable as the venom ate thru muscle, nerves and flesh. It tooks years of dealing with the initial bite area waiting for the venom to stop working its damage, letting healing begin and many painful reconstructive surgeries. My husband, like your wife, stood by me holding my hand and loving me through it all and believe me I was a physical as well as a mental wreck. I never thought I would look normal again. If you could have seen what that tiny spider did you would have been shocked. But the miracle of modern medicine is unbelievable-I look pretty darn good-if I could figure out how to insert a picture of me in this reply I would. So I know you will be talking up a storm in no time. 
I wish you the very best.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

vicki dickey said:


> Lee I did not know about your cancer. I am so glad everything is looking well for you and I wish you the very best with this wonderful new surgery.
> Several years ago I was bitten in the face by a brown recluse spider. The damage to my face was considerable as the venom ate thru muscle, nerves and flesh. It tooks years of dealing with the initial bite area waiting for the venom to stop working its damage, letting healing begin and many painful reconstructive surgeries. My husband, like your wife, stood by me holding my hand and loving me through it all and believe me I was a physical as well as a mental wreck. I never thought I would look normal again. If you could have seen what that tiny spider did you would have been shocked. But the miracle of modern medicine is unbelievable-I look pretty darn good-if I could figure out how to insert a picture of me in this reply I would. So I know you will be talking up a storm in no time.
> I wish you the very best.


Thanks Vicki. I know the damage a a brown recluse spider can cause. I know someone who suffered from a bite. I lived in North Idaho for many years. They are quite common there.

I will never look the same. I have a 2 inch hole in my neck. But I can deal with that.

I hate to bitch. I am better off than many other vets.

I do want to be able to communicate.

I'm glad you are doing fine.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey Lee, best of luck to ya man, hope it gos great for ya, keep fighting.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee,

Everyone is very encouraging but they don't live in Colorado and their peace and quiet wouldn't be ruined if you start talking again 
Good Luck with the surgery.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

FANTABULOUS!! 
Fingers, toes and eyes crossed that all goes well!


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Yes, would be great!


----------



## Chad Sloan (Jun 2, 2010)

Are the tongue twisters in your fantasies the same as the one's in mine?


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Always good to hear that it keeps getting better for you, even if slowly. Keep up the fight - love that you still have a positive attitude and can still appreciate the good things in your life.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Lee,
> 
> Everyone is very encouraging but they don't live in Colorado and their peace and quiet wouldn't be ruined if you start talking again
> Good Luck with the surgery.


Just wait, Thomas! I intend to haunt you on the training field eventually. Between your bad back and my bad knee we will resemble the "over the hill gang" for sure.](*,)


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

leslie cassian said:


> Always good to hear that it keeps getting better for you, even if slowly. Keep up the fight - love that you still have a positive attitude and can still appreciate the good things in your life.


Sometimes I'm into too much of the finer things in life. When I was down for the count with cancer my weight dropped to 165 pounds. i was skin and bones. My normal weight is about 200. I'm about 15 pounds over that right now and have to get myself on a diet.

The doctors said I wouldn't be able to taste well after the voice box removal. I got lucky and can taste fine so I went NUTS over food as my appetite improved.\\/


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Hoping the best for you Lee!!


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

The very best of luck to you Lee, keep on battling!!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Just wait, Thomas! I intend to haunt you on the training field eventually. Between your bad back and my bad knee we will resemble the "over the hill gang" for sure.](*,)


Sounds like a deal Lee. Just be aware that I don't hear very good out of my right ear so if you're on that side I'm probably missing most of what you say


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Fantastic to hear Lee. My thoughts and prayers will be with you.

David


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Awesome news Lee, good luck with the surgery.


----------



## Sheena Tarrant (Sep 21, 2008)

Good luck, Lee. Will be keeping my fingers crossed that this surgery works out well for you.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

It sure won't be normal speech. From what I'm being told it sounds better than a burping sound but somewhat similar. Anything will be a improvement with what I'm dealing with now. 

Another big benefit is I will have both hands free for a change. I won't have to carry this electronic gizmo around the house with me any more.

When I want to speak I cover the opening in my throat with my hand and talk.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Great news Lee and the best of luck. when itm is done, gimme a call and see if I can understand you because I can only hear 3 tones out of the twelve.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Great news Lee and the best of luck. when itm is done, gimme a call and see if I can understand you because I can only hear 3 tones out of the twelve.


Can you hear burps?

If yes, we can communicate over HAPPY HOUR! If this all works out, I still plan on taking you up on that offer if it's still open.. From what I understand it has a high success rate.

If they told me I would sound like a fart I would tell them where to cram it.#-o:lol:


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Can you hear burps?
> 
> If yes, we can communicate over HAPPY HOUR! If this all works out, I still plan on taking you up on that offer if it's still open.. From what I understand it has a high success rate.
> 
> If they told me I would sound like a fart I would tell them where to cram it.#-o:lol:


It is still open Lee. Plenty of steaks and good booze buddy. You know how to use a pooper scooper???? LOL


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> It is still open Lee. Plenty of steaks and good booze buddy. You know how to use a pooper scooper???? LOL


HEY! HEY! I told you about my fuking knee, didn't I.](*,):lol:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Chad Sloan said:


> Are the tongue twisters in your fantasies the same as the one's in mine?


Dirty mind! You don't need a voice for THAT!:-\":-D


----------



## Denise King (May 31, 2009)

I didn't know you but now that I do, I will be sending tons of positive energy your way. The assistance that you are getting from the government is wonderful and know that you SO earned that and more! I am so glad that things are looking up for you and I know they will just continue to get better!!!

Denise


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

Good luck with the new procedure, Lee. I hope & pray that all goes well for you.

Hang in there.


----------



## Chad Sloan (Jun 2, 2010)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Dirty mind! You don't need a voice for THAT!:-\":-D


No you don't. Sure helps you get there though.


----------



## Holden Sawyer (Feb 22, 2011)

Wonderful news! I hope it all goes smoothly.


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

Fantastic news, Lee. Lots of good thoughts for an easy surgery and recovery.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Lee,

I wish you all the best, and then some!!

When I was in hospital for my shoulder operation last August I was in a room with an 83 year old lady who had (I think) something similar to you.

She had to press on a device to talk and I sat at the table with her for all mealtimes and chatted to her. I once let her talk too much and felt dreadful as I had to press the bell for the nurse but she told me not to worry - the company did her good.

I left a day or two before she was to have the operation to reverse and I felt so humbled when she thanked me for eating with her (at first she said, she ate messily and I said so do I (with one arm). Apparently the woman in the room before me refused to eat with her.

Well, you're a bit younger than she is so I guess you'll make it mate and I'll be having a word with those above to make sure it works :wink:

I could say a lot more but I guess you know how I feel.

Gill


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Lee,
> 
> I wish you all the best, and then some!!
> 
> ...


Hi Gill - No buttons with this new set up. I just hold my hand over the opening in my neck to block the air from escaping. That is the downside. I can't talk and breath at the same time. My nose no longer functions. But, I don't think people talk and breath at the same time anyway.:smile:


----------



## vicki dickey (Jul 5, 2011)

Lee your big day is almost here and I am wishing you the very best. I figured out the picture thing on here and if you click the link you can see that despite a spiderbite eating away half of my chin and jaw modern medicine gave me back my face and my life. You will be in my prayers.
http://s1251.photobucket.com/albums/hh560/zakindy/me/?action=view&current=Image11.jpg


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks Vicki but I'm sad to report that they put it off again. The new date is the 22nd if they can get my rocket high blood pressure under control. Last time it was the thyroid and now blood pressure.

I've always had problem with blood pressure but it has never been this high. I'm taking meds but nothing so far seems to keep it down.

I can't tell you how let down I am again. I just learned of this yesterday. They sent me to some professor from the University of Colorado who also works at VA. I have a couple of weeks to get it squared away.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

vicki dickey said:


> Lee your big day is almost here and I am wishing you the very best. I figured out the picture thing on here and if you click the link you can see that despite a spiderbite eating away half of my chin and jaw modern medicine gave me back my face and my life. You will be in my prayers.
> http://s1251.photobucket.com/albums/hh560/zakindy/me/?action=view&current=Image11.jpg



You could never tell you had a problem. Congratulations!


----------



## vicki dickey (Jul 5, 2011)

Lee I am so sorry to hear about the delay, but remember it is just a delay. My very first surgery that was scheduled to close the largest part of the bite had to be cancelled because another lesion opened near it. I was devastated-not only did the orginal lesion still exist but a new one was developing. I cant tell you how many times my thoughts went to ending it all. I just couldnt see how it would ever be over. My husband, my daughter and my dogs kept me going-they were there for me and I know it wasnt easy for them either. Remember it will be worth the wait.
The surgeons I had did great work. Every other year I have to go in for filler injections where the venom destroyed the muscle and flesh. Filler gets reabsorbed and so to fill my face out in that area I get the painful injections to even things back out. I lost a nerve and muscle in my chin that affects half of my mouth so my smile is a bit lopsided and it affects eating some as well. But if you had seen my face before the surgeries you would never thought it possible to look normal again. My face on that side is made up from skin from my neck. At least it wasnt from my butt LOL! I even had fat from my stomach transferred to my face to help fill it out. Lots of surgeries-lots of bandaids-over several years and none of it was covered by insurance because it was considered cosmetic once the lesions were healed. 
Lee it is worth the wait.


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Read this thread only now.
Hang in there Lee and I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for the 22nd!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Martine Loots said:


> Read this thread only now.
> Hang in there Lee and I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for the 22nd!


I'm trying Martine. This has been going on for almost a year now. There was lost time when I moved from the northwest. It took time to get all my health records transferred and into this VA health system. Then my health issue blew another 6 months. Frustrating!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey Lee I just re-opened this thread. Sorry for all the delays you're having to endure. As a matter of fact, I remember when you were in the hospital in Seattle. Turns out I'm driving back up to Sequim WA tonight. I'll leave Los Angeles sometime after midnight and hope to arrive in Sequim before nightfall Friday. It's just me and three 3 GSDs!!! I keep saying I'll drive back in May, but I also wouldn't be surprised if I never come back to Los Angeles.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> Hey Lee I just re-opened this thread. Sorry for all the delays you're having to endure. As a matter of fact, I remember when you were in the hospital in Seattle. Turns out I'm driving back up to Sequim WA tonight. I'll leave Los Angeles sometime after midnight and hope to arrive in Sequim before nightfall Friday. It's just me and three 3 GSDs!!! I keep saying I'll drive back in May, but I also wouldn't be surprised if I never come back to Los Angeles.


I don't blame you for not going back. The Puget Sound area is great. You're in the sun belt area. Lots of super seafood too.


----------

